# Flexible Nibs



## turnero (May 2, 2010)

A video I did on flexible nibs
http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=0tt0ni0#p/u/2/OClFb65uuGU


----------



## Glass Scratcher (May 2, 2010)

Wow!  That is a flexible nib.  Who makes them?  Or, where does one get them?


----------



## r-ice (May 2, 2010)

I am looking for flexy nibs to replace the normal nibs that come with fountain pen kits.  so where do we pick up some?


----------



## RussFairfield (May 2, 2010)

There are 3 ways to get a nib that flexible:

1. Buy one of Lou's gold nibs and grind the sides of the tines with a Dremel stone to make them as flexible as you want. You can do it with Lou's steel nibs, but the steel is less flexible than the gold.

2. Buy one of Lou's nibs and send it to one of the custom pen guys and pay to have them do it. It was about $75 last time I looked.

3. For $400 you can buy a Namiki fountain pen with a super-flexible nib that comes ready to write just like that.

Should you do this, BE CAREFUL. Those flexible nibs bend easilly.


----------



## turnero (May 2, 2010)

*montblanc 134*

here you'll find a video on the old montblancs with flexible nibs
http://www.youtube.com/user/LaPlumaFuente#p/u/0/amIuj-foUdA


----------



## r-ice (May 3, 2010)

cool, I guess start learning or destroying nibs. =]


----------



## turnero (May 29, 2010)

left oblique - straight - right oblique pen nibs

http://www.youtube.com/user/LaPlumaFuente#p/u/0/6M2IkvoeSVk


----------



## DurocShark (May 31, 2010)

If you want to grind your own, practice on the crap kit nibs so you  don't waste a good one. 

Grinding a steel nib has another risk... You're grinding off the  plating, exposing the nib to rust. Gold has no such problem.

That's something I'd like to get into  myself. But the wife would kill me if I developed ANOTHER hobby.


----------



## turnero (Jun 6, 2010)

new video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STgDvYOesUw


----------

